# Super Sonic vs. Dark Schneider



## atom (Sep 25, 2007)

If Super Sonic cannot win, then Hyper Sonic is used.


----------



## Gig (Sep 25, 2007)

Which Super sonic game or comic and which Dark Schneider his powers varies a lot through out the different arcs.


----------



## atom (Sep 25, 2007)

Archie comics


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 1, 2007)

Hilarious thread.

And hilarious in the sense that of all the versions of Sonic you could've
picked, you pick one of the weakest versions.

Dark doesn't even notice Sonic trying to hurt him.


----------



## ∅ (Oct 1, 2007)

Red Exodus said:


> Hilarious thread.
> 
> And hilarious in the sense that of all the versions of Sonic you could've
> picked, you pick one of the weakest versions.
> ...


Super Sonic will trash the universe they're fighting in.
Just like he did with the zone and hell.


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 1, 2007)

A said:


> Super Sonic will trash the universe they're fighting in.
> Just like he did with the zone and hell.



Some lessons :

#1 = Sonic never went to hell.

#2 = Super Sonic only destroyed a zone via colliding with Hyper Knuckles at
full power.

Zones vary in size, so it's not a very accurate way of depicting how powerful
he is, considering how he didn't do it by himself.

Your statement has been disproven.


----------



## Kimimaro (Oct 1, 2007)

DS has a shield against losing, so Sonic will have to destroy that first. I don't know how he'll be able to do it, though.


----------



## Wesley (Oct 1, 2007)

Kimimaro said:


> DS has a shield against losing, so Sonic will have to destroy that first. I don't know how he'll be able to do it, though.



Hit it a billion times over the course of a second.


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 1, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Hit it a billion times over the course of a second.



Except that AC Sonic isn't nearly fast enough or powerful enough to do it.

But hey, don't let me stop you from grasping that invisible straw that allows
Sonic even a .00000000000000000001% chance of beating DS.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hes 3000 times the speed of light. Thats not fast?


----------



## The Internet (Oct 1, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Hit it a billion times over the course of a second.



His shield grants near invulnerability to all forms of attack.

Plus DS needs to die on 3 planes of reality, and sonic only attacks in the physical one.

DS rapes


----------



## Orion (Oct 1, 2007)

Spectre said:


> His shiled grants near invulnerability to all forms of attack.
> 
> Plus DS needs to die on 3 planes of reality, and sonic only attacks in the physical one.
> 
> DS rapes


Agreed,and I love you spectre.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 1, 2007)

Sonic might now win. But how does DS rapes a more broken version of metal mario? Hes inmortal to and DS cant touch him.


----------



## The Internet (Oct 1, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> Hes inmortal too


 please show some proof of this, I've never heard of this feat from Sonic.





> and DS cant touch him.



DS moves far beyond the speed of light, he effortlessly kept up with enemies confirmed to be faster than light.

DS has spells that destroy galaxies and reality it self.

DS wins.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 1, 2007)

Spectre said:


> please show some proof of this, I've never heard of this feat from Sonic.
> 
> DS moves far beyond the speed of light, he effortlessly kept up with enemies confirmed to be faster than light.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=U2LYerS0bqA[/YOUTUBE]

AC Super Sonic moves 1000-3000 times the speed of light. And survived reality exploding. Hyper Sonic is supposed to be stronger. Being his second transformation. I cant see its RAPE.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 1, 2007)

As collateral damage while fighting against Fallen Uriel, Dark Schneider's been shattering reality.  That's only _collateral damage_, which means he's not consciously attempted to do it at all.

Not to mention, the Dispel Bound protects against punches... and _losing_.

The real question is if Super Sonic would be able to keep up the barrage long enough to outlast DS' control over the Judas Pain, and subsequently DS' advantage of the Dispel Bound and three Eternal Atoms?


----------



## atom (Oct 1, 2007)

Spectre said:


> His shield grants near invulnerability to all forms of attack.
> 
> Plus DS needs to die on 3 planes of reality, and sonic only attacks in the physical one.
> 
> DS rapes


Yeah... no, Sonic can fight on hundreds of dimensions. Sonic himself can rewrite the comic book. Sonic himself is truly invenurable, not to mention that with Chaos Emeralds he can reality warp and erase the powers of enemies.

Sonic can go 3 to 5 trillions of billions times faster then light.  Sonic can travel through time, bend space, crack reality, destroy universes, erase enemies, rewrite his fights, and more. DS's Dispel Bound is useless because with the Chaos Emeralds he'll just take away that ability. 

Sonic rapes DS. I suppose its unfair that I made this thread knowing that. I guess people are just uninformed <_<

DS doesn't rape anything.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 1, 2007)

So... you made a deliberate curbstomp?


----------



## atom (Oct 1, 2007)

Nah, I was actually I was trying to guage the power of DS (Basically the strongest of Bastard!! (I think thats the manga...)). 

Where can I read Bastard again?

EDIT: If you post a link to Bastard scans, close this thread, if you don't, close it anyway, its served its purpose.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 1, 2007)

It's been in my sig for months.

And a thread to gauge the strength of someone isn't inherently bad.

Lastly, Dark Schneider is not the most powerful character of Bastard!!.


----------



## atom (Oct 1, 2007)

Haterade said:


> It's been in my sig for months.
> 
> And a thread to gauge the strength of someone isn't inherently bad.
> 
> Lastly, Dark Schneider is not the most powerful character of Bastard!!.


Its your sig? Ahh, I have sigs disabled. Ok. You can close the thread.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 1, 2007)

I decided to keep it unlocked, in case someone had something to add in Dark Schneider's defense.

It would be more fair to use a Bastard!! character that didn't need to rely on the Judas Pain to gain the Dispel Bound and Eternal Atoms, since it causes a huge strain that can only be withstood for a set amount of time.


----------



## atom (Oct 1, 2007)

Haterade said:


> I decided to keep it unlocked, in case someone had something to add in Dark Schneider's defense.
> 
> It would be more fair to use a Bastard!! character that didn't need to rely on the Judas Pain to gain the Dispel Bound and Eternal Atoms, since it causes a huge strain that can only be withstood for a set amount of time.


Ok, isn't this thread going to be deleted anyway by the reset?


----------



## Ippy (Oct 1, 2007)

No.

They're not going to be deleted, but only archived.


----------



## atom (Oct 1, 2007)

Haterade said:


> No.
> 
> They're not going to be deleted, but only archived.


I'm bored, so I'm going to argue in DS's favor. Though Sonic has all of these abilities, from some stupid reason he RARELY uses them in battle, he usually uses them just to kid around, I doubt he'd use them in a fight.


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 1, 2007)

Haterade said:


> So... you made a deliberate curbstomp?



Actually, he's lying out of the skin of his teeth in regards to Super Sonic
from Archie Comics.

The claims that Sasori and he have made, are quite honestly, laughable. It's
complete fanboy nonsense.

This is indeed a curbstomp, but not in Sonic's favor. It's actually, way way
way way way WAY in Darsh's favor.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 1, 2007)

Care to explain how?


----------



## The Internet (Oct 1, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Care to explain how?



The feats that God Itachi are using are equivalent to using Squirrel Girl's victory over Thanos (or whoever the fuck she beat) as a suitable claim on her strength.

In other words, Sonic gets raped very fucking hard.


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 1, 2007)

Haterade said:


> Care to explain how?



Where would you like me to start?

But I guess I'll just go over Super Sonic's appearances.

His first appearance was in STH #7. He fought a roboticized slamander
named "Universalamander". Uni was a large robot whose hide was impervious
to Sonic's spin attacks. He "ate" Sonic, but Sonic gave him gas in the
stomach, forcing him out. Yes, a robot got gas in the stomach, stay with me.
So Sonic goes and becomes Super Sonic. He is of course, faster, but nothing
that say, Quicksilver couldn't replicate. He's also able to jump right through
Uni. He finally beats him not via physical force. By grabbing a tiny object
that shrunk Uni to the size of an ant.

Fast forward a lot of issues later, and his next appearance is in Super
Sonic vs Hyper Knuckles.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now in this book, Super Sonic faces off against Hyper Knuckles in a
straight up punch fest. Some key things.

1) Sonic goes Super first. He tells Knuckles to surrender, yet Knuckles
in his REGULAR form, manages to sneak a grab of 3 rings as Sonic tells
him to give up. Wow, so SS was not able to stop Knuckles from going
Super.

Now the fight itself, is not even done in Super Speed. They are pretty
much moving at regular speed at one another hitting each other.

Now Super Sonic makes the claim he's 1,000 times faster than before.

Of course, later on he says he's practically invulnerable, yet both times
Super Knuckles hits him, Sonic's yelled out "GNYAAA" and "mff!". Also
to note, SS is grabbing his nose with star effects around it, cartoon
way of saying that the blow caused pain.

So his statement = Hyperbole. Now he does move faster than before,
and he is a lot more durable, but 1,000 faster and being practically
invulnerable? Sure Sonic, then explain how ordinary Knuckles ran right
past you and grabbed the last rings he needed to transform, and
how those blows cause you wince and cry out in pain.

Let me add that one of the blows was from a piece of rock Knuckles
ripped from a pillar.

So here is the impressive feat, and the one most "fans" here misinterpret.

The last moment of the fight has both Super Sonic & Hyper Knuckles
charging at each other, and they both collide. Now Zones in the AC
universe are of varying sizes. Some are small and simple, some are
large, some are manipulated by their inhabitants, etc. The zone they
destroyed was a small one. The power of 14 Emeralds (Them 2) charging
at one another caused a chain reaction that the zone could not handle,
and it exploded.

Sure it's impressive, but the thing is, most "fans" claim it's a feat Sonic
can do on his own. This is not the case. You need at least 2 Chaos
users colliding at each other with full force to do this kind of damage.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Now his 3rd Appearance has him, Knuckles, and Tails fighting against
Mammoth Mogul, whose absorbed the power of Enerjak (a being with
12 Emeralds) and he has a plot device weapon known as the Sword of
Acorns.

Now some notable feats.

-Punching Mongul through 2 buildings.

And a lot of punching. Really that's it. Mongul takes the hits and
always nails them with a serious retaliatory attack, but that's because
he's powered by 13 emeralds AND the Sword of Acorns (as well as him
being just that much more skilled in using it's energy) to their 7
individually powered Emeralds.

So how'd they win? Well, neither Super Sonic, Hyper Knuckles, or
Turbo Tails could beat him in a fight. Knuckle's father and grandfather
using their skills combined, unleashed the Chaos Emerald's energies from
inside the Chaos Emerald chamber, trapping Mongul inside a large
"Master Emerald".

As you've seen so far, nothing mentioned at all allows AC Sonic to
combat Darsh, even at his weakest. But wait, there's more!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Now I don't have #83. But the following issue, #84 makes SS a bit more
impressive.

In this issue he's fighting against Perfect Chaos (based off the main boss
from Sonic Adventure) in a city.

-He gets slammed against something (picture doesn't show what i is, but
probably some bulding structure).

-Bounces off a couple of buildings like Spider-Man and jumps in PC, (who
is a giant water-made sea monster) and runs around him from the inside
and out. Doesn't really hurt PC, but it does distract him.

For the record, the bystanders like Knuckles sstate that SS can't hold
PC back for very long. So eventually, SS would just get tired and
overwhelmed.

They collide into each other, but PC rams his head into SS, slamming
him into the ground.

In both times PC has slammed SS into something, he grabs his head
like he was just hit by a hammer. So this creature's blows do considerable
damage to SS.

To finalize, SS doesn't beat him. It's thanks to Knuckles lifting up some
debris to power up a cable line electrifies PC into his less aggressive form.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

In Sonic #126, Sonic uses 6 Red Chaos Emeralds (All other ones have
been green) in another planet. He releases his Super form in it's own body,
and it displays impressive power by attacking via energy bolts multiple
targets from all around his body. He is only destroying a bunch of large
insects though, so it's nothing to go crazy about.

Then the Super form goes out of control. It attacks a few buildings by
flying through them and then goes to do some blasts out in some
secluded area. Keep in mind the attacks done aren't anything to brag over.

Now here's the thing that is somewhat bogus. The Super form then
claims to have the power to destroy the planet's 2 moons, and is almost
successful in doing so, but Sonic tackles him, preventing it from happening.

The bogus thing is, NEVER has the power to destroy anything of that
size ever been mentioned. In fact, the most powerful thing Master Mogul
ever did was make the entire Floating Island shake. And for the most
part, this feat is never claimed nor ever mentioned in some context of
being capable of doing ever again.

Even Enerjak (who had 12 emeralds) could not destroy a moon. So this
feat definitely falls under some bad writing. And no, the emeralds are not
more powerful than the Mobian ones, as nothing in the story states if
they are.

Angry, he kicks Sonic against a rock, pummels him, and is about to
finish him off when he dissipates. And really, Sonic gets back up like
nothing really happened.

So yeah, if Sonic could take this and be fine, so could Darsh.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Finally we have Sonic #169. In this, Sonic transforms and is about to
stop the robot A.D.A.M., but then A.D.A.M. turns into a Super form as
well.

Now Robotnik says that SS can't stop him. Yet the scenes show not
only that SS isn't at all hurt (and neither is A.D.A.M.), but that he
has NOT been struggling against him.

Of course, Ian Flynn is the writer, and he is as of now, the worst writer
to have ever been shown in STH.

Now here we see ADAM remove his head from being super powered while
the rest of his body is. Ie, his body is still Gold, yet his head is normal.

When this happens, Robotnik's Flying Armada unloads into him, and
reduces him to dust. No special weaponry was used to do this for the
record.

And there you have it. There is AC Sonic's entire history. I gotta say, it
doesn't really sound like anything Darsh would have trouble with now does
it?


----------



## atom (Oct 1, 2007)

Red Exodus said:


> Actually, he's lying out of the skin of his teeth in regards to Super Sonic
> from Archie Comics.
> 
> The claims that Sasori and he have made, are quite honestly, laughable. It's
> ...


Uhm, the feats are true. Though, I may be confusing some of them for Fleetway though. 

Also, the above post is a good one, but you really think thats all of the feats?


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 1, 2007)

Whether or not they are "true" is certainly in doubt, since you
blatantly misrepresent his feats on a constant level. After that
previous post, it's pretty much dismissed any of your previous
statements regarding Archie Comics' Sonic and what according
to your words, he could do.

Despite my choice of words as of late, I will at the very least,
apologize for the insults. It's just that I have never seen a
forum that ever had a character, much less Sonic, so badly
exaggerated and from word of mouth rather than proof, spoken
to be so overrpowered. Especially the Archie Comics' Sonic The
Hedgehog of all things.

I'm not an expert of Fleetway's Sonic The Hedgehog, and I have
secondary knowledge pertaining to the video games and anime,
but I am definitely very well knowledged when it comes to Archie's
version of Sonic.

And to answer your question, yes, I'm at least 99% sure that those
are all of Super Sonic's appearances as of now and have listed
everything he's done during those 2 issues.

And going by my testimony, AC Super Sonic is pretty much a goner.


----------



## atom (Oct 1, 2007)

Red Exodus said:


> Whether or not they are "true" is certainly in doubt, since you blatantly
> misrepresent his feats on a constant level. After that previous post, it's
> pretty much dismissed any of your previous statements regarding Archie
> Comics' Sonic and what according to your words, he could do.
> ...


Hmmm, they may be Fleetway then, but I'm going to try and check before I confirm this. Also, where do you get your scans?


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 1, 2007)

If they are from Fleetway, then unless I research Fleetway myself, I've
got no ammunition to debate the accuracy of the feats mentioned for
that particular version of Sonic.

And the answer to your question is on the other long thread.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 2, 2007)

Pain doesent mean hes not inviseble.
Shadow could feel pain and hes near inviseble.

Why would he be lying about being 1000 times faster? Its like Samurai Jack, he looks slow like hell but he has a good speed feat.


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 2, 2007)

He wasn't lying. He was just exaggerating how fast he was. Sonic
exaggerates all the time.

But then, you wouldn't know that given how you took him saying the
word "bajillion" literally.


----------



## Taleran (Oct 2, 2007)

DS roasts him over a slow fire for a long time


----------



## Aldric (Oct 2, 2007)

DS ain't losing to no goddamn furry.

Seriously from the info provided by Red Exodus SS has nothing that could overcome DS defences. And of course he didn't tank anything even remotely close to the 2 billions° enhanced Exodus or Judas Priest either.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 2, 2007)

Red Exodus said:


> He wasn't lying. He was just exaggerating how fast he was. Sonic
> exaggerates all the time.
> 
> But then, you wouldn't know that given how you took him saying the
> word "bajillion" literally.



Its a writter way to explain the power up... Like every manga/anime shouting out the techniques. And Knuckles dident say lol you n00b we arent 1000 times stronger.

Bajillion was the only number giving do i need to spectulate? No, i use the clostest valid fact. And its still easy thousands.

You still dident disprove my Hyper Sonic arguments.


----------



## Fang (Oct 2, 2007)

Who is Dark Schneider and what are his powers?


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 2, 2007)

Sasori-puppet#296 said:


> Its a writter way to explain the power up... Like every manga/anime shouting out the techniques. And Knuckles dident say lol you n00b we arent 1000 times stronger.



Wrong again as always. Sonic exaggerating his speed, is very much his
character. He's a teen-ager. He exaggerates a lot.

Which btw, has nothing to do with the anime/manga characters yelling
out their techniques. Those characters are saying the name of their
moves. Sonic was just saying saying something he could do in a "tough
guy" manner, exaggeration aside.

Couldn't make out the rest of what you were saying. Your piss poor
grammar made it too difficult to make out.



> Bajillion was the only number giving do i need to spectulate? No, i use the clostest valid fact. And its still easy thousands.



Except that knowing Sonic and how he exaggerates, taking anything he
says seriously is an effort in futility. There was a way to explain the scene,
but you did a haphazard job of it.



> You still dident disprove my Hyper Sonic arguments.



I don't have to, considering that Hyper Sonic does not exist in the AC
universe, and that the scenario you're making up is not possible.

Besides, I've disproved enough of your claims that no one will ever take you
seriously when it comes to Sonic again.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 2, 2007)

Red Exodus said:


> Wrong again as always. Sonic exaggerating his speed, is very much his
> character. He's a teen-ager. He exaggerates a lot.
> 
> Which btw, has nothing to do with the anime/manga characters yelling
> ...




If he exaggerated he would said he was above Knuckles. That scan is used since the beginning of Sonic battles. Nobody ever said anyting about it exept your trolling. He SHOWED hes ftl. You fail.
Link removed lol.
He said Hyper Sonic would be used after Super. Proves you dont even read the first post you just troll.

Grammer attack some more since thats your only argument.


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 2, 2007)

So you're admitting you have no argument? Good to know. Cause I've already
dismantled that scan as your evidence. And the lightning one to.

You're making this way too easy. Keep it up.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 2, 2007)

Red Exodus said:


> So you're admitting you have no argument? Good to know. Cause I've already
> dismantled that scan as your evidence. And the lightning one to.
> 
> You're making this way too easy. Keep it up.



You cant dismantle scans. Try again.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 2, 2007)

Red Exodus said:


> Actually you can, cause I already have done so before. All you've done and
> been doing is flapping your gums in futile retaliation.



Only thing you done is disprove the Sonic destroying reality. And to bad for you i dont use it.


----------



## Red Exodus (Oct 2, 2007)

So how about that counter argument? Still waiting for it.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#296 (Oct 2, 2007)

Im still waiting for the argument i need to counter.


----------



## Ippy (Oct 2, 2007)

Flaming will not be tolerated.


----------

